# Video of me cracking a bullwhip on Heidi bareback



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Here you go everyone!

I'm sorry for sounding like a brat at the beginning.
Please forgive the wind too! [and the fact that I'm not wearing a helmet...]






Love my horse<3


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Thats cool. Id be scared to hit my horse or something..


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

barrelbeginner said:


> Thats cool. Id be scared to hit my horse or something..


It took some time and a very patient horse to get like that. Lol. You have to be aware of where the bull whip is at the whole time you are swinging it around.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Your horse is a saint!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> Thats cool. Id be scared to hit my horse or something..


 
Ha Ha Me too. Lack of coordination in my old age and all. 

Great job with your horse though BubblesBlue. You seem to be doing a nice job teaching calm and gentle. Keep up the good work. Because I am older and wiser I would still recommend a helmut because no matter how good a horse is, they can still spook. Hate to see you in a video with lumps on your head. :wink:


----------



## DotDotDash (Sep 13, 2012)

That was pretty cool. Your horse must be great!

The static and the whip-cracking alerted my dog - he was barking and growling throughout most of the video.  He must have thought there was some sort of monster nearby that was trying to get in and eat us.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I am more impressed that you jumped on bareback from the ground, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Its not that hard LOL.. sometimes.. depending on how tall the horse is.. and IF he is standing in a ditch.. hehe


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

All of you that can get on bareback.

I hate you.

That is all.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

HAHA..


I can... IF the following


-I stand my horse is a ditch( like the bottom of a hilly type area.. so im taller..

-my arms feel strong enough to hold me up halfway for my to WIGGLE my way up! 

but sometimes it takes me like 3 or 4 tries.! haha.. so BUBBLES>> I wish I could do what bareback jumping like you LOL


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

All I'm thinking about is an older video of Bubsy trying to get on Heidi. xD **** I would link it but she may eat me. :lol: 

stillbetterthanmethough.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

link iT!!!


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Excuse me for a second
I have to quote Robin Hood: Men in Tights

Achoo: Oh white men can't jump!

LOL :lol: :hide:


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry for the double post. I'm going to steal SorrelHorse's thunder.






This was a year ago. :rofl:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thunder stolen. :evil:


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

So i thought of buying a bullwhip and practice... is it something I can learn or does it require some help, b/c it is way cool. I'd love to learn!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll leave the actual advice up to Bubsy..

Butuh. Don't be like me and smack yourself in the face. :lol:


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> I'll leave the actual advice up to Bubsy..
> 
> Butuh. Don't be like me and smack yourself in the face. :lol:


I will totally crack myself in the face, lol.... Let me ask another question.... How long do I need to do this in total secrecy in order to avoid being made fun of? :lol:


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I actually self taught myself. Although I had a little help from my brother and father who have been doing it for _years_.
It's all about rhythm, change of direction, and knowing where the whip is.
In order to get the crack of a bull whip, you need to change the direction of the whip at the last moment. The popper at the end of the whip moves faster than the speed of sound, therefore breaking the sound barrier and making the pop.
I know, it sounds complicated. :lol:
What I'm getting at is that the key to making the bull whip pop is the change of the direction. The faster the change, the louder the pop.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

No I get it! I'm not gonna lie, I've tried doing it with anythingthat resembles a bullwhip, lol! ie: mowing deck belt, lolll


----------

